# Turnkey hobby machine shop



## jwmay (Apr 27, 2019)

Lathe / milling machine / drill press / machine shop equipment
					

Jet lathe model1024PY, 10”swing, 24” bed, 3chucks, chuck plate, 90+collets, quick change tool post w/ 20+ holders, many drill chucks. Jet mill model JET-16, 12 speeds, 9”x23” table, power feed....



					mattoon.craigslist.org
				




I spoke to this man about buying a few of his items, but ended up having to back out. He seemed like a good guy, and I think his price is fair. Thought I might help him out by pointing his ad out here. I didn’t ask about shipping.


----------

